# Sydney -Two Bedrooms available for rent



## sydneyoz (Feb 3, 2018)

Brand new and modern Two Bedroom Granny Flat available for rent in a new suburb in Sydney (Bardia, NSW 2565) near to Train and bus. Rent: $390/week). If interested or ask any question, send a message.


----------

